# Bacon!!!



## Zander

Bacon is Dude FOOD!!!


----------



## Jughead

As Emeril Lagasse used to say, "Pork Fat Rules".

Bacon wrapped burger:

Before:





After:


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Gracie

You guys are EVIL.

Slobber


----------



## Papageorgio

I love bacon, wrapped in bacon served with bacon.


----------



## strollingbones

no garnish?


----------



## Papageorgio

strollingbones said:


> no garnish?



Oops, garnished with bacon.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Papageorgio

Papageorgio said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no garnish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, garnished with bacon.
Click to expand...


Sprinkled with bacon bits.


----------



## Jughead

Papageorgio said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> no garnish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, garnished with bacon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Bacon is meat candy.


----------



## Zander

My beer stein....


----------



## Zander

My Clock....(yes, that is cheez whiz for the numbers)


----------



## Zoom-boing

During certain times of the month, this would definitely suffice.  

Either this or a tub of chocolate ice cream and a salt lick.


----------



## Zander

For Dessert....







bacon and cherry pie!!


----------



## Jughead

One things for sure. Some of the treats depicted in this thread would do wonders for those who suffer from low blood pressure.


----------



## boedicca

Wake up and Smell The Bacon!

Bacon scented alarm app for the iphone:

Wake Up & Smell The Bacon


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/UK6W0z7uESM]Bringing Home the Bacon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado

Oscar Meyer Wake Up and Smell the Bacon I Phone App.
Want to wake up to the sound of bacon sizzling on the stove with its aroma drawing you out of bed? There's an app for that
Wake Up & Smell The Bacon


----------



## AquaAthena

Medium-rare please....Yummm


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AquaAthena said:


> Medium-rare please....Yummm



  Never liked the way my steak cooked with bacon wrapped around it,but love the taste combo.
   Baste with bacon fat during cooking instead. Not only do you get that bacon flavor you also get that extra blackened outside while keeping the center nice and rare.


----------



## Sarah G

Zander said:


> Bacon is Dude FOOD!!!



I bought my son in law taco bowls where you put the taco shells in the bowl and bake them.  You could use those to make bacon bowls too.  They're bigger than the ones they show in the stores as seen on TV for bacon bowls.


----------



## Zander

For you veggie lovers......

Brussel sprouts with bacon, maple syrup, and shallots....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zander said:


> For you veggie lovers......
> 
> Brussel sprouts with bacon, maple syrup, and shallots....



 One of my favorites!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

If you're a cabbage fan?

  Take a head of cabbage and core from the top and cut an X all the way to the stem.
Place bacon strips in the X and fill cored area with butter wrap in foil and bake.


----------



## Zander

Sarah G said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is Dude FOOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my son in law taco bowls where you put the taco shells in the bowl and bake them.  You could use those to make bacon bowls too.  They're bigger than the ones they show in the stores as seen on TV for bacon bowls.
Click to expand...


I'd fill this one up with macaroni and cheese!! (the "deluxe" version only, of course!)


----------



## Zander

OMG....


----------



## Sarah G

Zander said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is Dude FOOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my son in law taco bowls where you put the taco shells in the bowl and bake them.  You could use those to make bacon bowls too.  They're bigger than the ones they show in the stores as seen on TV for bacon bowls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd fill this one up with macaroni and cheese!! (the "deluxe" version only, of course!)
Click to expand...


Sounds like a heart attack waiting to happen, Zander.


----------



## syrenn

Zander said:


> For you veggie lovers......
> 
> Brussel sprouts with bacon, maple syrup, and shallots....





What??? 

no recipe???? 


I should neg you for that


----------



## Sarah G

syrenn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you veggie lovers......
> 
> Brussel sprouts with bacon, maple syrup, and shallots....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What???
> 
> no recipe????
> 
> 
> I should neg you for that
Click to expand...


Looks good doesn't it.


----------



## Zander

syrenn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you veggie lovers......
> 
> Brussel sprouts with bacon, maple syrup, and shallots....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What???
> 
> no recipe????
> 
> 
> I should neg you for that
Click to expand...


Let me google that for you


----------



## Zander

Ymmmmm........ bacon wrapped chicken breasts crammed full of rich cheese and hot jalapenos!!!













Closet Cooking: Bacon Wrapped Jalapeno Popper Stuffed Chicken


----------



## Sarah G

Zander said:


> Ymmmmm........ bacon wrapped chicken breasts crammed full of rich cheese and hot jalapenos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closet Cooking: Bacon Wrapped Jalapeno Popper Stuffed Chicken



Looks good.  I'm not a fan of hot spicy food but jalapeno is kind of okay for me.


----------



## Sherry

I will eat bacon plain, on a BLT, and a breakfast or chicken sandwich. I do not care for it on anything else such as burgers and pizza.


----------



## AquaAthena

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medium-rare please....Yummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked the way my steak cooked with bacon wrapped around it,but love the taste combo.
> Baste with bacon fat during cooking instead. Not only do you get that bacon flavor you also get that extra blackened outside while keeping the center nice and rare.
Click to expand...


Um, I don't really baste something I am _broiling indoors._ I do ( did ) baste roasts with bacon drippings always, though, then made delicious gravy in the cast iron skillet. 

Meanwhile, for lunch or dinner, or breakfast or anytime:


----------



## Toro

We had bacon for dinner tonight.

We had it on the burger AND in the salad.

As it should be.


----------



## Jughead

Sherry said:


> I will eat bacon plain, on a BLT, and a breakfast or chicken sandwich. I do not care for it on anything else such as burgers and pizza.


Chicken Sandwich? How's about KFC's Double Down Sandwich? It's a mouth watering combination of two original KFC chicken fillets, bacon, pepper jack cheese, Swiss cheese, and of course the colonel's sauce. I had the opportunity to try this treat for the first time a few years ago, and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AquaAthena said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medium-rare please....Yummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked the way my steak cooked with bacon wrapped around it,but love the taste combo.
> Baste with bacon fat during cooking instead. Not only do you get that bacon flavor you also get that extra blackened outside while keeping the center nice and rare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, I don't really baste something I am _broiling indoors._ I do ( did ) baste roasts with bacon drippings always, though, then made delicious gravy in the cast iron skillet.
> 
> Meanwhile, for lunch or dinner, or breakfast or anytime:
Click to expand...


  Never...and I mean Never!! Will I cook a quality steak in the oven or on a range top.
From what I understand from the few people I know from up north that is a common way to cook a steak. Down south....? No way!
   Quality beef needs to be done on an open flame or natural charcoal,preferably on oak charcoal.
   Thats the competition BBQer in me though.


----------



## AquaAthena

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked the way my steak cooked with bacon wrapped around it,but love the taste combo.
> Baste with bacon fat during cooking instead. Not only do you get that bacon flavor you also get that extra blackened outside while keeping the center nice and rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I don't really baste something I am _broiling indoors._ I do ( did ) baste roasts with bacon drippings always, though, then made delicious gravy in the cast iron skillet.
> 
> Meanwhile, for lunch or dinner, or breakfast or anytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never...and I mean Never!! Will I cook a quality steak in the oven or on a range top.
> From what I understand from the few people I know from up north that is a common way to cook a steak. Down south....? No way!
> Quality beef needs to be done on an open flame or natural charcoal,preferably on oak charcoal.
> Thats the competition BBQer in me though.
Click to expand...


I will cook a USMB quality cut steak _under the broiler_ in the winter time, always. *Never in an oven or on the stove top, though.* T-bones are my favorite for under the broiler. I like rib-eye but they are too fattening. Too marbled, even when perfect. I love filets,  bacon-wrapped or not. I like them about one inch thick or a tad more. Lots of garlic-salt and some pepper. Medium-rare.

I am well known for my culinary expertise.


----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


> I will eat bacon plain, on a BLT, and a breakfast or chicken sandwich. I do not care for it on anything else such as burgers and pizza.




Oh, you should try the Maple bacon on a hamburger.....to die for....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

AquaAthena said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I don't really baste something I am _broiling indoors._ I do ( did ) baste roasts with bacon drippings always, though, then made delicious gravy in the cast iron skillet.
> 
> Meanwhile, for lunch or dinner, or breakfast or anytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never...and I mean Never!! Will I cook a quality steak in the oven or on a range top.
> From what I understand from the few people I know from up north that is a common way to cook a steak. Down south....? No way!
> Quality beef needs to be done on an open flame or natural charcoal,preferably on oak charcoal.
> Thats the competition BBQer in me though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will cook a USMB quality cut steak _under the broiler_ in the winter time, always. *Never in an oven or on the stove top, though.* T-bones are my favorite for under the broiler. I like rib-eye but they are too fattening. Too marbled, even when perfect. I love filets,  bacon-wrapped or not. I like them about one inch thick or a tad more. Lots of garlic-salt and some pepper. Medium-rare.
> 
> I am well known for my culinary expertise.
Click to expand...


  USMB Quality steak? You mean there is a steak out there of lesser quality then a skirt steak?
    I love a well marbled steak. My favorite is the Wagyu/Kobe. They have a nice buttery taste.
  But at seventy bucks a steak on average I only get to indulge in em occasionally.
For a somewhat lean steak I like the filet. For a robust flavor you cant beat a T-Bone.
  And of course it's gotta be rare....I mean mooing rare.


----------



## Zander

Trying to convince the redhead to make these later today.....of course she'll have to add extra bacon!







Loaded Baked Potato Rounds | diethood.com


----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


>


----------



## MeBelle

Zander said:


> OMG....


----------



## Synthaholic

_*Bacon!!!   *_


----------



## syrenn

Synthaholic said:


> _*Bacon!!!   *_






turkey bacon!!




barf!


----------



## MeBelle




----------



## Zander

This one below....yep, that's the one....literally made me a bacon addict.....it's the gateway drug to a life of bacon addiction......it's the classic.........BLT







I just ate dinner not too long ago, and even though the toast is just slightly darker than i prefer, that picture still makes my mouth water. Seriously..........


----------



## TheOldSchool

[YOUTUBE]m9FRSghXhDM[/YOUTUBE]

Bacon Strips &
Bacon Strips &
Bacon Strips &
Bacon Strips &
Bacon Strips


----------



## Synthaholic

Bacon is a test from god.  It's one of the best tasting food while being one of the worst foods for you.


----------



## Zander

TheOldSchool said:


> [YOUTUBE]m9FRSghXhDM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bacon Strips &
> Bacon Strips &
> Bacon Strips &
> Bacon Strips &
> Bacon Strips


That was hilarious!!


----------



## Zander

Synthaholic said:


> Bacon is a test from god.  It's one of the best tasting food while being one of the worst foods for you.



Great!! Now they tell us!!  Thanks Debbie Downer...


----------



## syrenn

Synthaholic said:


> Bacon is a test from god.  It's one of the best tasting food while being one of the worst foods for you.



i dont believe in god.... so i am good to go!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

syrenn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is a test from god.  It's one of the best tasting food while being one of the worst foods for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont believe in god.... so i am good to go!!!
Click to expand...

Your next avatar should be you in an all-bacon bikini.


----------



## Sherry

Zander said:


> This one below....yep, that's the one....literally made me a bacon addict.....it's the gateway drug to a life of bacon addiction......it's the classic.........BLT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ate dinner not too long ago, and even though the toast is just slightly darker than i prefer, that picture still makes my mouth water. Seriously..........



I won't pass up a BLT on toast, but when I make them at home it's on my preferred soft white bread...oh, and it must have Miracle Whip.


----------



## Jughead

I've had the classic poutine before (fries, cheese curds and gravy), but I've yet to try a bacon poutine.


----------



## Mertex

Synthaholic said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is a test from god.  It's one of the best tasting food while being one of the worst foods for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont believe in god.... so i am good to go!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your next avatar should be you in an all-bacon bikini.
Click to expand...


Would this one do?


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont believe in god.... so i am good to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your next avatar should be you in an all-bacon bikini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would this one do?
Click to expand...


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Sherry

BDBoop said:


>



I wonder how many of us would still enjoy our bacon as much if we had to raise it from birth.


----------



## syrenn

good little wilber  


and tasty too!!


----------



## Jughead

Sherry said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of us would still enjoy our bacon as much if we had to raise it from birth.
Click to expand...

Even more so, as I know I'm feeding him well, so I'll have good quality meat. I've raised chickens and rabbits in the past soley for personal consumption. No hard feelings when it came time to feast.


----------



## Sherry

I could do it out of necessity, but otherwise I'd probably cry. BTW, sort of morbid, but if you were starving, could you eat a family pet, like a cat or a dog?? I suppose I would if no other option but death.


----------



## Jughead

Sherry said:


> I could do it out of necessity, but otherwise I'd probably cry. BTW, sort of morbid, but if you were starving, could you eat a family pet, like a cat or a dog?? I suppose I would if no other option but death.


I would never consider a family pet for consumption as a pet is like one of the family, it would not be right. However livestock like rabbits and chickens are ok for consumption.


----------



## Mertex

I think I would starve before I would eat a pet, or another human being....no matter how hungry I was.  I've seen what they eat on Survivor.....live grubs and beetles....Ewwwww.....I could never eat one....I would probably die before I would even consider it.


----------



## Sherry

Mertex said:


> I think I would starve before I would eat a pet, or another human being....no matter how hungry I was.  I've seen what they eat on Survivor.....live grubs and beetles....Ewwwww.....I could never eat one....I would probably die before I would even consider it.



I remember having this discussion with friends back in college after seeing the movie Alive. Nobody really knows the depths they'd go to until put in a situation of real survival mode, and hunger will make people do extraordinary things. Some people said that they wouldn't mind people eating them if it meant they could go on and survive. That's on a whole different level. However, I do believe most parents would cook up the family pet before they'd let their children waste away from starvation. We're lucky to have never known that type of hunger.


----------



## BDBoop

Sherry said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of us would still enjoy our bacon as much if we had to raise it from birth.
Click to expand...


Hey!! Enough with the cute, you YOU!!


----------



## Synthaholic

Mertex said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont believe in god.... so i am good to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your next avatar should be you in an all-bacon bikini.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would this one do?
Click to expand...

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But the question should be:

Will this one do...ME?


----------



## syrenn

Bacon milkshake! 


I see these coming!!


Bacon Dessert Recipes: Bacon Milkshake

Ingredients

    5 slices cooked bacon , chopped up
    6 tablespoons milk (Use whatever kind of Milk you like, If you find Bacon Milk,  let us know)
    2 tablespoons pure maple syrup
    Pinch of salt
    8 medium scoops Ice cream (Again your preferred flavor, you can use our recipe for Bacon Ice cream if you would like) softened until just melty at the edges. (highly scientific Bacon making term)

Directions

    Place all Bacon Milkshake ingredients in blender. (a Bacontopia if you will)
    Blend until desired Bacon Milkshake consistency
    Top with whip cream and Bacon.
    Yeah buddy.


----------



## Mertex

Synthaholic said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your next avatar should be you in an all-bacon bikini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this one do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But the question should be:
> 
> Will this one do...ME?
Click to expand...



Why would you have any doubts?.......


----------



## boedicca

Mmmmmmmmm...Bacon!


----------



## Sarah G

boedicca said:


> Mmmmmmmmm...Bacon!



Omg, boed.  That looks terrible.


----------



## boedicca

Sarah G said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm...Bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, boed.  That looks terrible.
Click to expand...



On a desert island, it would be a Life Saver!


----------



## boedicca

And...I recently acquired these pajamas:


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Zander

Made this yesterday...Homemade potato chips with Bacon and gorgonzola cheese......






Ate the whole batch in one sitting!!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wildcard said:


>



  Excellent in Bloody Mary's !


----------



## Jughead

Bacon burrito:


----------



## syrenn

Jughead said:


> Bacon burrito:


----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Moonglow

My cholesterol level jumped 200 point just looking at all that bacon.....


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Zander

Had one of these yesterday....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zander said:


> Had one of these yesterday....



 Made some of those a few weeks back myself. Pretty dang tasty!


----------



## Zander

Breakfast tomorrow....


----------



## seeJudy

Papageorgio said:


> I love bacon, wrapped in bacon served with bacon.



If you keep on eating like this, you'd become a cut of bacon ... I'm worried ...


----------



## seeJudy

Zander said:


> Made this yesterday...Homemade potato chips with Bacon and gorgonzola cheese......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ate the whole batch in one sitting!!


Yummy! I also learned a new recipe. Thank you!


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Zander

BDBoop said:


>




"Second breakfast" !!! that is one of my favorite parts of that movie....


second bacon.,.I mean second breakfast!!


----------



## BDBoop

"Bacon is so good by itself that to put it in any other food is an admission of failure. You're basically saying, 'I can't make this other food taste good, so I'll throw in bacon.' "

Pen Jillette


----------



## Mertex

I bought a box of Bacon flavored popcorn, just to try it out and see if I would like it.

It was A-OK....not sure I would want it all the time, but it definitely had a very good taste.

There were only three bags in the box, so we will enjoy it again two more times....I recommend it.

This is the kind I bought.


----------



## FuelRod




----------



## Mertex

FuelRod said:


>




Ha,ha, that's for sure......


----------



## FuelRod

Bacon, the ultimate prom date.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## boedicca

In preparation for Memorial Day tomorrow:  How to make a Bacon American Flag.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaghXR6hdpA].[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

boedicca said:


> In preparation for Memorial Day tomorrow:  How to make a Bacon American Flag.
> 
> .




Very clever, and it looks good enough to eat.....


----------



## Zander

Here's a new one...Bacon Soda!!!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## boedicca

Yay Science!  Whiskey Flavored Bacon is now possible!

_*One day last year, while sitting at a bar with* coworkers, Scott Bush, founder of Templeton Rye, a superior spirit aged in the Iowa cornfields, had an epiphany: He should raise a batch of pigs on spent rye mash, the leftover grains from the whiskey-making process. That way, the rich flavor of the mash—and, by extension, of Templeton Rye—might find its way into the hogs' flesh. And then the pork—and the bacon!—would take on the flavor of whiskey. 

Maybe it was the booze, but it sounded like genius at the time. 

Scientifically, Bush's idea made sense, sort of. Just as the ham from black Iberian pigs gets its unique flavor from the acorns they eat, these pigs would get their own flavor from the mash, which in Templeton's case is made up of 90 percent rye and 10 percent barley. To create the pigs' diet, Bush recruited Mark Bertram, who holds a doctorate in the extremely specific field of swine nutrition from Iowa State University. "The process is pretty straightforward from a biological standpoint," Bertram says. "The pig is breaking down the nutrients and rebuilding them into muscle." It's the different fatty acids in the food source—here, the mash—that can change the taste. 

Breed matters, too, so Bush and Bertram chose Duroc pigs, a heritage breed known for its tender, flavorful meat. This past February, 25 piglets began eating their carefully crafted diets as little 50-pound 9-week-olds. A friend of Bush's raised the reddish-brown, floppy-eared swine on a small family farm in Woodward, Iowa, feeding them 20 percent mash—the upper limit Bertram calculated they could safely consume—combined with corn and soybean meal. The hogs grew fast, doubling in weight every three to five weeks, until they were 20 weeks old and 210 pounds each. 

On the last day of their lives, in early July, a heavy rain pattered on the metal roof of the pig barn, located at the end of a remote gravel road. The open pens smelled as expected, but faintly mixed in with the scent of swine and manure was the sweet, molasses-like hint of mash. "It smells wonderful," Bush says. "They seem to really enjoy it." Bertram agrees, though in slightly more scientific terms: "They're very adaptable creatures." 

*The pigs, available for preorder, had all been spoken for, with about half going to restaurants. The verdict: The pork didn't get you drunk or scream whiskey, but it was fantastic. "There's no way for anyone to take a bite of the pork and taste that it has 20 percent Templeton mash in the feed," says Top Chef winner Stephanie Izard, who cooked one of the pigs for a themed dinner at her Little Goat Diner, in Chicago. Still, Izard thought the pork flavorful and the fattiness perfect. "If we had made bacon, it would have been beautiful," she says. One attendee said this after Izard's dinner: "It was hands down the best-tasting pig I've ever eaten." 

Considering its inaugural success, Bush doesn't discount another whiskey-pig program next year. "We're whiskey makers, not pig farmers," he says. "But it's something we'd like to continue.*" He's also considering two pig crops a year, one in summer and one in fall. And though there are no solid plans yet, he's even talked of expanding to chickens, turkeys, and cows. If so, the menu line writes itself: Whiskey-raised filet mignon wrapped in whiskey bacon. People would order that. ..._

How to Raise a Pig That Tastes Like Whiskey - Popular Mechanics


----------



## Zander

Convinced the Redhead to make this today........ The combination of the sweet chocolate and savory salty bacon.......OMFG!!! BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Yes, that is ONE BIG ASS COOKIE  A  big ass BACON CHOCOLATE  MF'in CHIP COOKIE!!! 

BACON!!!!!!!

Truly, delicious.......

That is all!


----------



## MeBelle

Zander    recipe dude!


----------



## Mr. H.

Just in time for the Holidays.

Except maybe not Hanukkah.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zander said:


> Convinced the Redhead to make this today........ The combination of the sweet chocolate and savory salty bacon.......OMFG!!! BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is ONE BIG ASS COOKIE  A  big ass BACON CHOCOLATE  MF'in CHIP COOKIE!!!
> 
> BACON!!!!!!!
> 
> Truly, delicious.......
> 
> That is all!




You TEASE, you!!  RECIPE, DAMN IT!


----------



## Zander

MeBelle60 said:


> Zander    recipe dude!



HERE IS IT......Cook the thick BACON! a few hours ahead of time. The thicker the better!!  We used a butcher sliced, ultra thick cut, hickory smoked BACON! We cooked in a frying pan. Then just before it was fully done., we drained the fat. Then with the pan still hot,  slathered a healthy dose of real maple syrup on it , and then let it cool for about an hour. (it was sticky as hell). We then chopped the BACON!  and had it ready for the cookies...(of course I ate a large portion of the (now) candied BACON! while chopping....lol)

Then we used a regular Nestle' toll house type chocolate chip cookie (extra large) mix with a little extra love added for good measure.  When fully cooked, take it out of the oven and throw the chopped (and now candied)  BACON! on top. Let it cool a few hours (if you can!) before devouring..... that's it!!!!!

BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BACON!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Holy shit, even I think that sounds mouth-watering and I'm not a big chocolate chip cookie person.  Thanks, Z!!


----------



## MeBelle




----------



## MeBelle




----------



## MeBelle

Zander   Where's your floating bacon strips?


----------



## Zander

MeBelle60 said:


> Zander   Where's your floating bacon strips?


 Show me don't tell me!!


----------



## Zander

MeBelle60 said:


>



Sick!!!! BACON!!!!!!!!

lol.....


----------



## MeBelle




----------



## MeBelle

Zander said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zander   Where's your floating bacon strips?
> 
> 
> 
> Show me don't tell me!!
Click to expand...




You and SiModo posted them somewhere....
lol @ Rush...


----------



## MeBelle

Zoom-boing


----------



## Zander

MeBelle60 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zander   Where's your floating bacon strips?
> 
> 
> 
> Show me don't tell me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and SiModo posted them somewhere....
> lol @ Rush...
Click to expand...


Sigh...I love me some Si Modo......miss dat gurl!!!


----------



## MeBelle

Zander said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zander   Where's your floating bacon strips?
> 
> 
> 
> Show me don't tell me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and SiModo posted them somewhere....
> lol @ Rush...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh...I love me some Si Modo......miss dat gurl!!!
Click to expand...


I see her every once in awhile on FakeBook,


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle60 said:


>



Those look delicious, and I don't even like hot dogs!


----------



## MeBelle




----------



## Zander




----------



## Moonglow

I have yet to open the package and make the cookies...


----------



## Sarah G

Moonglow said:


> I have yet to open the package and make the cookies...


Try it, it's probably good.  Like caramel and peanuts.


----------



## Alex.

Bacon Easter Eggs


----------



## Darkwind

Zander said:


> Bacon is Dude FOOD!!!



Man Law #3!


----------



## Darkwind

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If you're a cabbage fan?
> 
> Take a head of cabbage and core from the top and cut an X all the way to the stem.
> Place bacon strips in the X and fill cored area with butter wrap in foil and bake.


I have an even better cabbage recipe!

Fry up about 3 pounds of bacon...

Cut the cabbage head into quarters....

Throw the quarters into the compost pile and eat the bacon!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Toro

I had bacon-topped poutine in Vancouver.

It was awesome!


----------



## MeBelle

I picked up a few of these the last time I was in Chicago.​


----------



## MeBelle

My son gave me one of these for Christmas.


----------



## MeBelle




----------



## MeBelle

I haven't seen these...yet.


----------



## MeBelle




----------



## boedicca

Bacon!  Is there anything it doesn't make better?



 


Police Probe Reported Placement Of Bacon On Door Handles Of Oklahoma Mosque The Smoking Gun


----------



## Zander




----------



## Moonglow

boedicca said:


> Bacon!  Is there anything it doesn't make better?
> 
> View attachment 39750
> 
> 
> Police Probe Reported Placement Of Bacon On Door Handles Of Oklahoma Mosque The Smoking Gun


What a waste, they could have used sausage..........


----------



## Zander




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Liffy

Some of that is too much bacon. The bacon would over power the flavors of the other meats. What I isually do is just eat a whole pack of Patrick Cudahy bacon. Works for me.


----------



## ChrisL

Liffy said:


> Some of that is too much bacon. The bacon would over power the flavors of the other meats. What I isually do is just eat a whole pack of Patrick Cudahy bacon. Works for me.



I agree.  I do love bacon, but I try to be moderate with it.  It's also not the most healthy food.


----------



## Zander

ChrisL said:


> Liffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of that is too much bacon. The bacon would over power the flavors of the other meats. What I isually do is just eat a whole pack of Patrick Cudahy bacon. Works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I do love bacon, but I try to be moderate with it.  It's also not the most healthy food.
Click to expand...


What? not most healthy? Blasphemer!!! 

Bacon is the healthiest food on the planet!! 

Here is some healthy bacon wrapped brussels sprouts!


----------



## Zander

Here is another SUPER HEALTHY dose of BACON!!! 

Bacon wrapped asparagus. 






As a bonus, your piss will smell like bacon!!!


----------



## Roadrunner

Zander said:


> Bacon is Dude FOOD!!!


Bacon some good chit!!!


----------



## ClosedCaption

Jughead said:


> As Emeril Lagasse used to say, "Pork Fat Rules".
> 
> Bacon wrapped burger:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:




After after...


----------



## Muhammed

Sarah G said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon is Dude FOOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my son in law taco bowls where you put the taco shells in the bowl and bake them.  You could use those to make bacon bowls too.  They're bigger than the ones they show in the stores as seen on TV for bacon bowls.
Click to expand...

That's a good idea.

Cooking bacon in the oven always seems to get better results that frying it in a pan. Sometimes I use muffin pans to bake lasagna cupcakes wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Zander

ClosedCaption said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Emeril Lagasse used to say, "Pork Fat Rules".
> 
> Bacon wrapped burger:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After after...
Click to expand...

Sorry, no vegan fags allowed to post in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> Here is another SUPER HEALTHY dose of BACON!!!
> 
> Bacon wrapped asparagus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus, your piss will smell like bacon!!!



Ewww. I hate Brussels sprouts and asparagus.  Yuck!    I probably wouldn't even like them wrapped in bacon.  Also, Lima beans . . . gross!


----------



## ChrisL

ClosedCaption said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Emeril Lagasse used to say, "Pork Fat Rules".
> 
> Bacon wrapped burger:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After after...
Click to expand...


Bacon makes you turn into a mannequin?


----------



## ChrisL

Now these . . . yummy.  Bacon wrapped scallops.  

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ClosedCaption

Zander said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Emeril Lagasse used to say, "Pork Fat Rules".
> 
> Bacon wrapped burger:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, no vegan fags allowed to post in this thread. Thanks!
Click to expand...


I think there is a place that exists between a bacon quilted hamburger and Vegan that I'm comfortable in


----------



## Zander

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another SUPER HEALTHY dose of BACON!!!
> 
> Bacon wrapped asparagus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus, your piss will smell like bacon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww. I hate Brussels sprouts and asparagus.  Yuck!    I probably wouldn't even like them wrapped in bacon.  Also, Lima beans . . . gross!
Click to expand...


That's the main reason that vegetable are wrapped in bacon!! Because everyone loves food wrapped in bacon!! Even people that hate vegetables! 

BACON!!!! is so great that when you cook bacon, the frying pan applauds!! Listen....


----------



## ClosedCaption

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Emeril Lagasse used to say, "Pork Fat Rules".
> 
> Bacon wrapped burger:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon makes you turn into a mannequin?
Click to expand...



No, but your heart will resemble a mannequin.  It'll be cold and still


----------



## ChrisL

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Emeril Lagasse used to say, "Pork Fat Rules".
> 
> Bacon wrapped burger:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon makes you turn into a mannequin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but your heart will resemble a mannequin.  It'll be cold and still
Click to expand...


It's fine as long as you don't eat it all the time.  Most things are fine in moderation.


----------



## Votto

Gracie said:


> You guys are EVIL.
> 
> Slobber


Speaking of being evil, bacon is proof positive that Christianity is the best religion in the world

Why?  Because all other major religions forbid eating bacon.

And to think Jesus never intigrated that into the gospels..

I have converted well over a thousand people just preaching about bacon.


----------



## Zander

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Emeril Lagasse used to say, "Pork Fat Rules".
> 
> Bacon wrapped burger:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon makes you turn into a mannequin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but your heart will resemble a mannequin.  It'll be cold and still
Click to expand...


Nothing could be further from the truth. Fat is good for you. It lubricates your body and provide satiety. The silly "war on fat" has resulted in an obesity epidemic.....Wanna die young? Be fat. Wanna get fat? eat a low-fat diet......


----------



## Zander




----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


>



Now you've gone too far over the bacon edge!


----------



## Muhammed

Zander said:


>


I use weaved bacon to make BLTs and bacon burgers and bacon, egg and cheese biscuits,  but the thought never occured to me to use weaved bacon to make make an iced cream sandwich wheel.

I have got to try that.


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## ChrisL

I do like bacon, but sorry guys, I don't think it goes well with everything.


----------



## Zander

ChrisL said:


> I do like bacon, but sorry guys, I don't think it goes well with everything.



You "like" bacon??   

You need to LOVE bacon....like this guy....


----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like bacon, but sorry guys, I don't think it goes well with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You "like" bacon??
> 
> You need to LOVE bacon....like this guy....
Click to expand...


This kid knows what you're talking about!  

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> I do like bacon, but sorry guys, I don't think it goes well with everything.


Sacrilege!!!  Burn the heathen!!!


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like bacon, but sorry guys, I don't think it goes well with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Sacrilege!!!  Burn the heathen!!!
Click to expand...


I think some of this stuff is kind of yucky sounding.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


>



Bacon Diet Coke?  Is that a real thing?


----------



## Muhammed

I'm still hard at work in my laboratory trying to figure out how to make bacon-wrapped beer.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> I'm still hard at work in my laboratory trying to figure out how to make bacon-wrapped beer.



Oh, someone beat you to it!


----------



## Ringel05

ChrisL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Diet Coke?  Is that a real thing?
Click to expand...

I would say....... no.......


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## ChrisL

Ringel05 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Diet Coke?  Is that a real thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say....... no.......
Click to expand...


I really don't think many people would be drinking that anyway!    Sounds nasty to me!  Lol!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

ChrisL said:


> Now these . . . yummy.  Bacon wrapped scallops.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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



Chris, I have a great recipe for you.   Boneless breast of chicken that is flattened out - season lightly with salt & pepper - fill with apple pie filling - roll the breast of chicken and wrap it crossways with 2 - 3 pieces of Bacon.  If you need to use toothpicks to hold in place remember to remove them after you put in the oven to bake.   Cook until the bacon is well done and apple looks browned -  you can turn the chicken over 1 / 2 way through cooking.  Very good.


----------



## boedicca

Arby's has achieved Peak Food Perfection.  The All Bacon Sammich!


----------



## ChrisL

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now these . . . yummy.  Bacon wrapped scallops.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, I have a great recipe for you.   Boneless breast of chicken that is flattened out - season lightly with salt & pepper - fill with apple pie filling - roll the breast of chicken and wrap it crossways with 2 - 3 pieces of Bacon.  If you need to use toothpicks to hold in place remember to remove them after you put in the oven to bake.   Cook until the bacon is well done and apple looks browned -  you can turn the chicken over 1 / 2 way through cooking.  Very good.
Click to expand...


Thanks Jer, sounds great.  I'll definitely give it a try.    I've had pork with apples but never chicken.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> Arby's has achieved Peak Food Perfection.  The All Bacon Sammich!
> 
> View attachment 43554



That is like a BLT with extra extra B!


----------



## Zander




----------



## Wyld Kard

MeBelle said:


>


 
Or how about........


----------



## boedicca

I want!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## boedicca

The perfect shot glass for a Super Bowl (or any party)!



 

Bacon shot glasses dipped in chocolate and filled with whisky - vinepair.com


----------



## Muhammed

They should make bacon sex dolls.


----------



## ChrisL

I love bacon, but I can't say that I like the sounds of some of these foods.  I might try some of them.  Some though . . .


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about........
Click to expand...


This one for example . . . yuck!!!  I have no desire to even try this.  Lol.


----------



## MeBelle




----------



## MeBelle

Si modo 

We need the floating bacon in here!


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


>



Chocolate and bacon??  I don't know . . .


----------



## Zander

Wilbur!!!!


----------



## Zander

Screw Star Wars.....it's time for Bacon Wars!


----------



## Zander

Cocktails anyone?


----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> Cocktails anyone?



I wonder what that tastes like?  Have you ever tried that before?


----------



## Zander

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cocktails anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what that tastes like?  Have you ever tried that before?
Click to expand...


No. but I have had a Martini with a bacon garnish!


----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cocktails anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what that tastes like?  Have you ever tried that before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. but I have had a Martini with a bacon garnish!
Click to expand...


But did you like it is the question.


----------



## Wyld Kard

[





MeBelle said:


>



Chocolate covered bacon is good, but even better when peanut butter is added.


----------



## Wyld Kard

ChrisL said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate and bacon??  I don't know . . .
Click to expand...


Try it.  You just might like it.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate and bacon??  I don't know . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try it.  You just might like it.
Click to expand...


If the opportunity arises, then maybe I would try a little piece.  I probably wouldn't like it though.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> I want!
> 
> View attachment 53299



 What is the filling?  Looks scary.    Probably pass on that one.


----------



## ChrisL

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now these . . . yummy.  Bacon wrapped scallops.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, I have a great recipe for you.   Boneless breast of chicken that is flattened out - season lightly with salt & pepper - fill with apple pie filling - roll the breast of chicken and wrap it crossways with 2 - 3 pieces of Bacon.  If you need to use toothpicks to hold in place remember to remove them after you put in the oven to bake.   Cook until the bacon is well done and apple looks browned -  you can turn the chicken over 1 / 2 way through cooking.  Very good.
Click to expand...


I'm going to pick up the ingredients for this later on today.  It looks really good.  I'm going to try it out sometime this week.


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


>



Okay, I would taste this.


----------



## Zander

ChrisL said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cocktails anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what that tastes like?  Have you ever tried that before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. but I have had a Martini with a bacon garnish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But did you like it is the question.
Click to expand...


Surprisingly, yes. The bacon added a nice salty kick!


----------



## Zander

Bacon is so freakin' great that even babies love it!! 

This is HILARIOUS!! and a testament to the power of BACON!!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Zander said:


> Bacon is so freakin' great that even babies love it!!
> 
> This is HILARIOUS!! and a testament to the power of BACON!!



Lol!  That's so cute!


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Emeril Lagasse used to say, "Pork Fat Rules".
> 
> Bacon wrapped burger:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon makes you turn into a mannequin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but your heart will resemble a mannequin.  It'll be cold and still
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine as long as you don't eat it all the time.  Most things are fine in moderation.
Click to expand...

It's fine to eat all the time.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Emeril Lagasse used to say, "Pork Fat Rules".
> 
> Bacon wrapped burger:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bacon makes you turn into a mannequin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but your heart will resemble a mannequin.  It'll be cold and still
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine as long as you don't eat it all the time.  Most things are fine in moderation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fine to eat all the time.
Click to expand...


I would tend towards listening to people who know what they're talking about, rather than some strange guy who posts on the internet as if he is some dietitian.  Lol.    Nothing personal.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> After after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon makes you turn into a mannequin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but your heart will resemble a mannequin.  It'll be cold and still
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine as long as you don't eat it all the time.  Most things are fine in moderation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fine to eat all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would tend towards listening to people who know what they're talking about, rather than some strange guy who posts on the internet as if he is some dietitian.  Lol.    Nothing personal.
Click to expand...

And that's why you are a fool. Do the research yourself like I did.

Me, I used to work as a personal trainer and nutritionist. One of my clients became a world record breaking athlete (powerlifting).


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon makes you turn into a mannequin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but your heart will resemble a mannequin.  It'll be cold and still
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fine as long as you don't eat it all the time.  Most things are fine in moderation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fine to eat all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would tend towards listening to people who know what they're talking about, rather than some strange guy who posts on the internet as if he is some dietitian.  Lol.    Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why you are a fool. Do the research yourself like I did.
> 
> Me, I used to work as a personal trainer and nutritionist. One of my clients became a world record breaking athlete (powerlifting).
Click to expand...


Lol.  Sure you did.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but your heart will resemble a mannequin.  It'll be cold and still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine as long as you don't eat it all the time.  Most things are fine in moderation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fine to eat all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would tend towards listening to people who know what they're talking about, rather than some strange guy who posts on the internet as if he is some dietitian.  Lol.    Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why you are a fool. Do the research yourself like I did.
> 
> Me, I used to work as a personal trainer and nutritionist. One of my clients became a world record breaking athlete (powerlifting).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Sure you did.
Click to expand...

Yep. Several records.

So then believe in Ancel Keys'  bullshit 7 country study? Even though his study was proven to be bunk?

C'mon, seriously?

I thought you were smarter than that.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine as long as you don't eat it all the time.  Most things are fine in moderation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine to eat all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would tend towards listening to people who know what they're talking about, rather than some strange guy who posts on the internet as if he is some dietitian.  Lol.    Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why you are a fool. Do the research yourself like I did.
> 
> Me, I used to work as a personal trainer and nutritionist. One of my clients became a world record breaking athlete (powerlifting).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Sure you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> So then believe in Ancel Keys' 7 country study? Even though his study was proven to be bunk?
> 
> C'mon, seriously?
Click to expand...


I don't follow any studies. I just eat everything in moderation.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine to eat all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would tend towards listening to people who know what they're talking about, rather than some strange guy who posts on the internet as if he is some dietitian.  Lol.    Nothing personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why you are a fool. Do the research yourself like I did.
> 
> Me, I used to work as a personal trainer and nutritionist. One of my clients became a world record breaking athlete (powerlifting).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Sure you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> So then believe in Ancel Keys' 7 country study? Even though his study was proven to be bunk?
> 
> C'mon, seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't follow any studies. I just eat everything in moderation.
Click to expand...

That's a good way to get a balanced diet. Eschew fad diets that so many women get suckered into and just eat a variety of foods.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## theDoctorisIn

I'm making crab and bacon mac and cheese for dinner tonight. Smoked Gruyere, Vermont extra sharp white cheddar, thick-cut applewood smoked bacon, and jumbo lump blue crab.

It's going to be good.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


>



Eww.  That doesn't look very appetizing, TBH.


----------



## Sarah G

ChrisL said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww.  That doesn't look very appetizing, TBH.
Click to expand...

Yeah.  That's pretty much a mess.  I hear that bacon on some sweets is really good but that is just too much of all of it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eww.  That doesn't look very appetizing, TBH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  That's pretty much a mess.  I hear that bacon on some sweets is really good but that is just too much of all of it.
Click to expand...


I love bacon but just not with everything.


----------



## strollingbones

well ya ll can just pile yours on my plate....there should be national holiday for bacon.....bacon day or bacon week.....yea thats the ticket bacon month


----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca

strollingbones said:


> well ya ll can just pile yours on my plate....there should be national holiday for bacon.....bacon day or bacon week.....yea thats the ticket bacon month



Every Day is Bacon Day!


----------



## playtime




----------



## boedicca

Bacon Prices are going down!  And Consumer Confidence is increasing!  Coinkydinky? I think not!

More BACON!!!!!!!





 





Bacon Boom Busts | Zero Hedge


----------



## boedicca

France is leading the way!   France rejects VEGAN BACON!   Vive La France!!!!  Vive Le BACON!!!!

_
*France declares that ‘vegan bacon’ is not a thing.*

For decades, France has been fighting a fruitless battle to ban English loan words from the mother tongue. Now the country has turned its obsession with language purity to vegan products.

The parliament approved a ban last week on borrowing terminology from animal products to market foods not made of animals, like “vegetarian sausage” — apparently because they confuse shoppers into thinking that soy milk, for instance, is really milk milk.

“It is important to combat false claims,” tweeted National Assembly member Jean Baptiste-Moreau, who proposed the ban, in French. “Our products must be designated correctly: the terms of #cheese or #steak will be reserved for products of animal origin.”...

France declares that ‘vegan bacon’ is not a thing._


----------



## Moonglow

boedicca said:


> France is leading the way!   France rejects VEGAN BACON!   Vive La France!!!!  Vive Le BACON!!!!
> 
> _
> *France declares that ‘vegan bacon’ is not a thing.*
> 
> For decades, France has been fighting a fruitless battle to ban English loan words from the mother tongue. Now the country has turned its obsession with language purity to vegan products.
> 
> The parliament approved a ban last week on borrowing terminology from animal products to market foods not made of animals, like “vegetarian sausage” — apparently because they confuse shoppers into thinking that soy milk, for instance, is really milk milk.
> 
> “It is important to combat false claims,” tweeted National Assembly member Jean Baptiste-Moreau, who proposed the ban, in French. “Our products must be designated correctly: the terms of #cheese or #steak will be reserved for products of animal origin.”...
> 
> France declares that ‘vegan bacon’ is not a thing._


Soy milk is the milk of the soy teat...


----------



## Moonglow

boedicca said:


> Bacon Prices are going down!  And Consumer Confidence is increasing!  Coinkydinky? I think not!
> 
> More BACON!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115394
> View attachment 115395
> 
> 
> Bacon Boom Busts | Zero Hedge


I buy bacon by the case in ten pound boxes for twenty bucks....and use and case and a half a month...between two men...


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Zander said:


> Bacon is Dude FOOD!!!


*High off the Hog*

Did you ever try Bacon Jerky?  Excellent.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Jughead said:


> As Emeril Lagasse used to say, "Pork Fat Rules".
> 
> Bacon wrapped burger:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


*Sacrifices*

It interferes with the taste of mustard.  So does cheese.  So only a bacon cheeseburger is OK.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Papageorgio said:


> I love bacon, wrapped in bacon served with bacon.


*Hindu Dindu*

Don't forget to fry your eggs in bacon fat.  Vegetable oil is for Vegan freaks and people from India.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Sherry said:


> I will eat bacon plain, on a BLT, and a breakfast or chicken sandwich. I do not care for it on anything else such as burgers and pizza.


*Carbs Are Addictive and Set Children Up for Other Addictions*

A low-carb BLT (literally) would use large leaves of lettuce instead of toast.  It's not as good as the carbo kind, but it's pretty good.


----------



## Abishai100

I used to eat raw bacon;

I miss Bacos.


----------



## koshergrl

You'll get worms and that awful trichanella or whatever it's called...if you eat it raw.


----------



## Dalia

Bacon is not common in France, but there is a small supermarket that sells bacon already cooked in a package and it's really delicious


----------



## Wyld Kard

Liffy said:


> Some of that is too much bacon.


----------



## Windparadox

`




`​


----------



## boedicca

Indeed.


----------



## Lulllaboo

I really like bacon, but I know of few recipes. I found many interesting ideas here, thank you)


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## boedicca

koshergrl said:


>




That's the perfect recipe as long as you throw out the carrots before serving.


----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca

Excellent salad bar!


----------



## boedicca

A Christmas present for the Bacon Lovers:


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Borillar

strollingbones said:


>


WTF is that? Bacon wrapped turtles? Much as I love bacon, I think I'd pass on this one.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Another bacon option...….. 

Cut a slit in a hot dog, stuff with cheese, wrap it in a flour tortilla, then wrap with bacon & fry in hot oil. 

These are so good & the boys eat them as fast as I can make em.


----------



## boedicca

I don't use dryer sheets, but if I did....


----------



## boedicca

Bacon makes everything better...but I still loathe cotton candy.


----------



## boedicca

Twoof!


----------



## Crixus

Zander said:


> Bacon is Dude FOOD!!!




I went to a little party on Saturday where the folks made Tacos. They made little bowl for out stuff to put on the tacos out of bacon. We all got our own. Was a bacon OD situation. But bacon does taste good with sour cream and guac all over it. Just so you know.


----------



## Larsky

BLT with homegrown tomatoes makes me swoon.


----------



## MoneyShaker

Larsky said:


> BLT with homegrown tomatoes makes me swoon.



Add some avocado to that for a real treat.


----------



## Ringel05

Larsky said:


> BLT with homegrown tomatoes makes me swoon.


Sounds like an allergic reaction to me........


----------



## boedicca

Twoo Dis:


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Unkotare

My oldest son and I have a tradition of making bacon Sunday morning. We add various flavorings with each batch. By the time we finish the last batch, we have eaten it all.

Not a healthy tradition, but a delicious one.


----------



## HannahBagrich

LOVE of my life 

Researchers say they have solved the mystery of what makes the smell of bacon so attractive. The key, they claim, is the 150 different organic compounds discovered in its aroma.


----------



## ChrisL

HannahBagrich said:


> LOVE of my life
> 
> Researchers say they have solved the mystery of what makes the smell of bacon so attractive. The key, they claim, is the 150 different organic compounds discovered in its aroma.



Well, you can't smell bacon without getting hungry, so I believe it.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Makes waking up in the morning that much better.


----------



## ChrisL

I like a BLT with cheddar cheese and tomatoes.  Fattening but delicious.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## ChrisL

Well, there is some bacon that doesn't look very appetizing.


----------



## boedicca

A PSA as we all endure the Great Hunkering...


----------



## Vastator

Papageorgio said:


> I love bacon, wrapped in bacon served with bacon.


If you’ve never had it dunked in bacon grease; you’re missing the whole point...


----------



## boedicca

I am definitely making these for an appetizer at our F*ck You Gavin Newsom Thanksgiving Protest Feast!


----------



## boedicca

Ahem:  There are more members of the United Church of Bacon worldwide than there are KKK members. Just sayin'.

*15 Economic, Historical, and Health Facts About Bacon

14. Some Americans worship bacon (sort of)*
Few people likely know that there is officially a bacon religion. That’s right. The United Church of Bacon has more than 25,000 members around the world. The church, whose official symbol is two slices of bacon worshiping the sun, has even performed hundreds of weddings. True, the faith was launched as a parody religion by skeptics, but that doesn’t necessarily mean its tried and true believers don’t take its seventh commandment—to praise bacon—seriously.

*








						15 Economic, Historical, and Health Facts About Bacon
					

gt;Bacon is more important than you might realize, and here's 15 facts to justify your mass consumption of the world's tastiest breakfast treat




					www.intellectualtakeout.org
				



*


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Canon Shooter

Bacon is the candy of all meats...


----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca

Canon Shooter said:


> Bacon is the candy of all meats...




No - Bacon is the Universal Unifying Ingredient that makes everything better.


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Canon Shooter

Daytona Beach Bike Week finished up today, and biker bars all over central and northeastern Florida take part.

This was a booth out at the Cabbage Patch last night in New Smyrna Beach:


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*BACON TOFFEE*



INGREDIENTS​
4 ounce package saltine crackers (1 sleeve if you have a big box)
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
10 slices bacon (cooked, drained, and chopped into bits)
INSTRUCTIONS​
Preheat oven to 400°F.
Line a sheet pan with aluminum foil or parchment paper; spray with non-stick cooking spray. Arrange saltine crackers in single layer on the bottom of the sheet pan. Sprinkle evenly with half of the bacon bits.
In a saucepan, whisk together butter and brown sugar. Bring to a boil and let boil for 3 minutes without stirring. Immediately pour over saltines and spread to cover crackers completely.
Bake in preheated oven for 5 to 6 minutes. Remove from oven and sprinkle chocolate chips over the top. Let sit for 5 minutes. Spread melted chocolate evenly and top with chopped bacon. Cool completely and break into pieces.


----------



## Canon Shooter

boedicca said:


> View attachment 443677



Bacon stuffed pancakes...


----------



## Likkmee

I enjoy making it.


----------



## FJB

I don't have time to read this entire thread but I *LOVE *bacon!!!


----------



## boedicca

Perhaps the world's most perfect food:


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

boedicca said:


> Perhaps the world's most perfect food:View attachment 563607



In theory......yes.
In reality........that is an instantaneous artery clogger.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

The ONLY turkey I want for Thanksgiving.........







The awesome thing is, you can use ANY kind of bacon you want.

But, if you use tofu bacon, turkey bacon, or eco-bacon, you will have to spray some oil on top once you've place your bacon on the turkey, so it doesn't dry out too badly and possibly even burn.


----------



## FJB

boedicca said:


> Perhaps the world's most perfect food:View attachment 563607





Wow, is that bacon pieces with Oreos inside them? Interesting. I love them both, but together I'm not sure how they would taste.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Wow, is that bacon pieces with Oreos inside them? Interesting. I love them both, but together I'm not sure how they would taste.



Greasy bacon flavored sugar lumps???


----------



## FJB

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Greasy bacon flavored sugar lumps???




I guess lol


----------



## Ringel05

boedicca said:


> Perhaps the world's most perfect food:View attachment 563607


That's just disgusting.........  Good thing I ate before a saw this.........


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Ringel05 said:


>


Do play with REAL food????


----------



## Ringel05

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Do play with REAL food????


Bacon bits are the currency........


----------



## Ringel05

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Do play with REAL food????


Also you can have this to wash it all down.........


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Ringel05

Bacon butter!!!!


----------



## boedicca

No wonder the Prog-Commies are so miserable.


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## braalian

One of my favorite shirts


----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca

Today, September 3rd, is International Bacon Day.

Celebrate accordingly.









						International Bacon Day
					

10 unique ways to celebrate International Bacon Day this year.




					bacontoday.com


----------



## Canon Shooter

Bacon is the candy of all meats...


----------



## boedicca

Getting ready for Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Bacon wrapped onion rings*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Fresh figs cooked in bacon fat



*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Caramel coated popcorn and fried bacon bits



*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Mushrooms baked in garlic cream sauce and fried bacon*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*THIS is how you eat vegetables!!!!*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Bacon Braised Brussel Sprouts with cracked pepper and paprika



*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Whole grilled corn on the cob, cut off and sauteed in butter, bacon, and chives*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Bacon wrapped meatballs*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Bacon and cheese cornbread*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Thanksgiving Stuffing with Bacon
					

This Thanksgiving Stuffing with Bacon is the perfect side dish and will quickly become a Thanksgiving tradition!  The secret is frying the bacon first so you can cook the veggies in the bacon grease.




					www.favfamilyrecipes.com


----------

